# A good 210 Japanese gyuto?



## Raul (Dec 5, 2016)

Japanese with western handle, 210mm?

London 

Looking for a good gyuto, right handed western style, size 210mm stainless, maximum budget is 200/300, professional use, chopping hard stuff like lemongrass.
Rocking style of cuts, sharpen it myself on stones. Looking to get anywhere around world, preferably Europe. 
Got a knife Santoku from Hakiyama/tosa, the blade is made out of 3 layers central core srs15, tried to find a chef knife but I couldn't, really good knife.


----------



## Nemo (Dec 5, 2016)

Raul said:


> Japanese with western handle, 210mm?
> 
> London
> 
> ...



Raul, do you want a carbon or stainless knife... It's worth filling out the questionnaire (a sticky under "The Kitchen Knife") so that you get specifically tailored advice.

FWIW, I understand that there is only one maker using SRS-15 and it is available in a number of brands. Look also for Gesshin Kagero at JKI, Akifusa and Ikeda.

An abrasion resistant steel is not a bad idea for lemongrass IMO.


----------



## Raul (Dec 5, 2016)

Stainless, tough I put that in there, but I can use other types of blades too


----------



## Nemo (Dec 5, 2016)

Sorry, missed the "stainless" in the OP.

I have an Akifusa 210 gyuto which I suspect is a rebranded version of the knife you have. I don't use it a huge amount now because I prefer longer an taller knives, but it's a great option.Food release isn't spectacular if that's important (it is to me, but probably not with lemongrass). It's an abrasion resistant steel, so should suit your intended use.

R2 is also pretty abrasion resistant. I love my Shiro Kamo Soyousin Suminagashi from K&S. Great value and a brilliant knife.

Gihei's hap40 are very abrasion resistant, very thin but poor food release. I don't have a gyuto but I have nacre and santoku and they are good for lemongrass.

Having said that, I'm not sure if the profile on any of these are ideal for rock-chopping. I've never used them and some people here really don't like them, but have you looked at the Shun R2 lines. They have lots of belly for rock-chopping and are often heavily discounted at mainstream stores.


----------



## fatboylim (Dec 9, 2016)

Raul said:


> Japanese with western handle, 210mm?
> 
> London
> 
> ...



Is the budget 200/300 £ or $


----------



## JaVa (Dec 9, 2016)

For pro use 240 would be a better fit IMO. The Itinomonn stainLess would be perfect for you. It semi stainless, but almost as care free as stainless. Very easy to sharpen and it has great edge retention and the profile is just lovely for rocking with a nice flat spot that smoothly transition into gentle curve towards the tip. Very nice convex grind too with good food release and thin behind the edge so cuts like a dream.

JNS is on closed now until second of Jan, but by ordering now you get 15% discount.

+1 for Nemos rec for the Syousin Suminigashi by Kurosaki. It does have some belly and it's an ok rocker IMO, not the best, but not the worst either. Otherwise, like Nemo said it's a great knife, with good pm stainless steel, thin behind the edge grind with nice convexity and nice thin tip. James at K&S is just great to deal with! :doublethumbsup:

One more option could be the Kurosaki hammered R2 which you can find in Europe at Cleancut (Sweden) and Cutting Edge (UK). It just about squeezes in your budget.


----------



## Nemo (Dec 9, 2016)

JaVa said:


> +1 for Nemos rec for the Syousin Suminigashi by Kurosaki.


JaVa, I'm not sure if you mis-spelled it or were thinking of a different knife:biggrin:. I was talking about Syousin Suminigashi by Shiro Kamo rather than Kurosaki.

I must say I did find myself rock-chopping some spring onion (scallion) with it last night and it did pretty well.


----------



## JaVa (Dec 19, 2016)

Nemo said:


> JaVa, I'm not sure if you mis-spelled it or were thinking of a different knife:biggrin:. I was talking about Syousin Suminigashi by Shiro Kamo rather than Kurosaki.
> 
> I must say I did find myself rock-chopping some spring onion (scallion) with it last night and it did pretty well.



Yeah I misspelled. I had my three year old jumping on me suddenly and I just had a short circuit. I meant the Shiro Kamo. 
As I was also suggesting the Kurosaki, that's where it probably popped up.


----------

